# Custom Bagging Needed



## joey32569 (May 11, 2008)

Does anybody know of a place where I can order custom bagging or packaging where I can have my logo printed on there for all my items when I ship them out? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kidkirill (Feb 3, 2009)

yes i'd like to know as well...


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

blanks you can get from uline...

also try searching google: poly bagging printing


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

www.bagsonthenet.com


----------



## sturifidness (Feb 8, 2009)

just curious, but how would you print on these bags?


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

You can get blanks and print with a special ink at any screen printer.


----------

